# HTML Formular:::mit IF abfrage)(?)



## Gangsterneo (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo den Folgenen Code möchte ich, das abgefragt wird ob bei Email eine *@* adresse ist bei Name der Name und bei ICQ nummer einer Zahl..

Wäre NETT :]


```
<td width="69%"><form name="form1" method="post" action ="index.php?navi=danke"> 
              <p> 
                <input name="name" type="text" id="name" value="Name"> 
                <br> 
                <input name="email" type="text" id="email" value="Email"> 
                <br> 
                <input name="icq" type="text" id="icq" value="ICQ-Nummer"> 
              </p> 
              <p> 
                <label> 
                <input type="radio" name="op1" value="Antwort"> 
                <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> Antworte Bitte auf 
                die Idee</font></label> 
                <font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><br> 
                <label> 
                <input type="radio" name="op1" value="Keine Antwort"> 
                Nein, du brauchst nicht antworten</label> 
                </font> 
                <label></label> 
              <p>&nbsp; 
              <p> 
                <textarea name="text" cols="50" rows="7" id="text">Ich bin dankbar für Jede idee!</textarea> 
              <p> 
                <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="unD tSch&uuml;&szlig;"> 
               
            </form>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo....

das ist hier ein Forum und kein Bestellcenter


----------



## Xaicon (18. Mai 2004)

HTML kennt kein "if", da müsstets Du Dich für Javascript, PHP, Perl oder ähnliches entscheiden. Ich persönlich würde PHP favorisieren...


----------

